# Failed Uber Inspection for Orange Car



## booyah760 (Feb 9, 2018)

My vehicle is 2012 Prius C with a standard factory color Habanero Orange. The local Uber inspection site failed my car only for being orange in color. They told me the vehicle looks too much like a taxi. I have no signage or emblems, and nobody has attempted to "hail" me for a ride in the 5+ years of driving it. The guy said try Lyft (whicb I did) and folks generally just remark how nice it looks and very easy to spot. Am I out of luck at Uber or can I take it to my own mechanic who might be more color blind?


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

what a raw deal, especially if is a _factory color!_ I think it looks cool, BTW


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

booyah760 said:


> My vehicle is 2012 Prius C with a standard factory color Habanero Orange. The local Uber inspection site failed my car only for being orange in color. They told me the vehicle looks too much like a taxi. I have no signage or emblems, and nobody has attempted to "hail" me for a ride in the 5+ years of driving it. The guy said try Lyft (whicb I did) and folks generally just remark how nice it looks and very easy to spot. Am I out of luck at Uber or can I take it to my own mechanic who might be more color blind?


Safety Orange !

You are in Luck !
Get a shrink wrap !
Many locations in your area ( San Diego)!
Ez fix.
Quick. Inexpensive. Protects factory paint underneath.

( try the silver chrome mirror finish !)
( stick an " alien" doll in the passenger seat . . . teach uber a lesson . . .)


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Uber and their lobbyist keep telling everyone that will believe it that their not a transportation company.
Your car is just a little to close for comfort.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

whiskeyboat said:


> what a raw deal, especially if is a _factory color!_ I think it looks cool, BTW


Taxis are not the first thing i think of when i see this color !

Escape Pod International Safety Orange . . .

Ever been in one of these things with 72 men ?
In the summer . . . sealed . . .

Now imagine being sealed in one with 72 men . . . in 20 foot seas . . . surrounded by flames . . . .with 48 of the 62 men puking .
. . .
( servicing these things on rigs and cruise ships is a Lucrative income job ! Company truck. Per diem. All you can eat. Free cruises . . .)

"More Than a Job
An Adventure "!

I was given one once. Removed by rig foreman. Winch and 3 phase high h.p. electric motor . had nothing big enough to haul it home. Would have made great floating fishing camp and could have sold winch & motor . 3 cylinder diesel motor & brass prop.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Yikes, that sounds like a horrible experience, No thanks.

That Maersk Alabama story that Tom Hanks played in sounded like a true nightmare. Just the BO smell trapped in the nose of that lifeboat with the Somali pirate's had to be hell.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> Yikes, that sounds like a horrible experience, No thanks.
> 
> That Maersk Alabama story that Tom Hanks played in sounded like a true nightmare. Just the BO smell trapped in the nose of that lifeboat with the Somali pirate's had to be hell.


Nigerians . . . working for Chevron . . .
Will wear the same shirt for 30 days.
Once you give THEM one.

They catch a fish. Throw it on platfirm for 3 days. Sun dry.
Bon appetite !

Pirates boarded a friends supply boat with machettes . . . crew locked themselves in wheel room in stern . . . pirates tried to burn steel boat.

You must bribe your way in and out of each section of the airport.

For a fee . . . your competitors equipment can be Lost Forever . . . and You get another contract.

On layover in London, my friends would dump clothes and load bags with food.

Do not disrespect police on the street at night.
They ask for money, GIVE IT TO THEM.

They will kill you on spot for running mouth. And hold your body for ransom.
The bribes are small.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Thats nonsense.

Go to another inspection



tohunt4me said:


> Nigerians . . . working for Chevron . . .
> Will wear the same shirt for 30 days.
> Once you give THEM one.
> 
> ...


Ahhh sounds just like home sweet home

Nostalgic...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Thats nonsense.
> 
> Go to another inspection
> 
> ...


I sun dry shrimp.
Smoke fish.



Adieu said:


> Thats nonsense.
> 
> Go to another inspection
> 
> ...


Got a great gig in central America " "neutralizing" communistas blowing up pipelines for Ransom.
High pay . . . .

Work 1/2 year.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I sun dry shrimp.
> Smoke fish.


Nah I was referring to the rampant corruption, thievery, and intimidation (especially when target seems lost and confused)

Sounds just like Moscow early 2000's.... fun place that was


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Nah I was referring to the rampant corruption, thievery, and intimidation (especially when target seems lost and confused)
> 
> Sounds just like Moscow early 2000's.... fun place that was


Im from South Louisiana.
Most of our x politicians are in Federal Prison . . .
Im from a town where the county president tried to blow up the sherriff with a remote control bomb.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Im from South Louisiana.
> Most of our x politicians are in Federal Prison . . .
> Im from a town where the county president tried to blow up the sherriff with a remote control bomb.


Not the same

In the words of a chick I once fooled around with "Oh, my family's quite wealthy. Daddy is a Highway Patrolman after all."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Nah I was referring to the rampant corruption, thievery, and intimidation (especially when target seems lost and confused)
> 
> Sounds just like Moscow early 2000's.... fun place that was


Russia finally learned to control high pressure wells without South La. Companies. H2s eats chrome valves in 6 months . . . .

W. Siberia needs Fracking !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Im from a town where the county president tried to blow up the sherriff with a remote control bomb.


I went to a University whose Dean's benz caught two clips of AK rounds....and was A-OK, because THAT dean learned from the errors of his predecessors. And splurged on the armored options


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I went to a University whose Dean's benz caught two clips of AK rounds....and was A-OK, because THAT dean learned from the errors of his predecessors. And splurged on the armored options


They used to sell used cheaply in New Orleans.
Not as common now as in 80's.
Cant roll windows down.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I've seen at least three of that EXACT CAR (make/model/color) with Uber trade dress picking up pax in the Bay Area. So I'm going to call Bull. (I used to have one in Blue, it's a reliable, cute, efficient ride. Pax always were surprised and said it was bigger inside than expected)
I have aftermarket accessories on my cars and the Uber inspection people have given me issues. Instead, I get my cars inspected by my own mechanic and take a picture of the certified inspection form and submit it to Rohit from UberSupport on the app, no issues.


----------



## booyah760 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info. That's exactly what I'm going to try. I'll follow up next week with an update.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

booyah760 said:


> My vehicle is 2012 Prius C with a standard factory color Habanero Orange. The local Uber inspection site failed my car only for being orange in color. They told me the vehicle looks too much like a taxi. I have no signage or emblems, and nobody has attempted to "hail" me for a ride in the 5+ years of driving it. The guy said try Lyft (whicb I did) and folks generally just remark how nice it looks and very easy to spot. Am I out of luck at Uber or can I take it to my own mechanic who might be more color blind?


Did you buy the car used and it was the color orange, or was it new and you chose that orange color? Never seen an orange colored car. Quite funky.
LOL.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Did you buy the car used and it was the color orange, or was it new and you chose that orange color? Never seen an orange colored car. Quite funky.
> LOL.


Funky is irrelevant

1) it's a factory color of the #1 most popular rideshare vehicle

2) it's not even taxi-yellow

3) why the hell do they think you should keep track of what colors every little taxi company in your region favors?



thatridesharegirl said:


> I've seen at least three of that EXACT CAR (make/model/color) with Uber trade dress picking up pax in the Bay Area. So I'm going to call Bull. (I used to have one in Blue, it's a reliable, cute, efficient ride. Pax always were surprised and said it was bigger inside than expected)
> I have aftermarket accessories on my cars and the Uber inspection people have given me issues. Instead, I get my cars inspected by my own mechanic and take a picture of the certified inspection form and submit it to Rohit from UberSupport on the app, no issues.


What aftermarket accessories did you have that got you failed?????

Prius with police pushbar and sirens?!


----------



## booyah760 (Feb 9, 2018)

I bought the car new and chose this orange color for my wife. It was only available on the Prius C that year. For me, it was about safety. I wanted my wife to be visable driving within a sea of semis and SUVs. It looks more like a CalTrans vehicle than a taxi. She likes that the orange makes it easy to find in box store parking lots.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

I love how 90% of the replies here have nothing to do with helping the OP. Please refrain from responding to posts just to have random discussion... It's rude.

Anyways, OP if you can go to a non-uber inspection place (i.e. express tire in San Diego...etc) then your car will pass easily. To find locations in your city browse your city here.

I really think whoever inspected your car was having a bad day & took out on you. I dont see anywhere on uber site about color restrictions. Aaand, i have seen more than few orange Uber cars myself.

Good luck!


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

https://www.uber.com/drive/san-diego/vehicle-requirements/

*Minimum requirements*

Model year 2002 or newer
4-door car or minivan
Good condition with no cosmetic damage
No commercial branding
No taxi/neon color paint jobs - yellow, *orange*, bright green, pink, etc.
No after market and manufacturer paint jobs and no decals
Pass a vehicle inspection


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

pcpackrat said:


> https://www.uber.com/drive/san-diego/vehicle-requirements/
> 
> *Minimum requirements*
> 
> ...


Damn, I have a neon Green PT Crusier too. LOL.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

pcpackrat said:


> https://www.uber.com/drive/san-diego/vehicle-requirements/
> 
> *Minimum requirements*
> 
> ...


Register it OC or LA, don't think there was anything about bright colors just taxi yellow (PS: check first)


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd just try and pass it again, next inspector might let it slip. The PriusC Habanero is a very distinctive color, in person you wouldn't mistake it for taxi cab orange.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

pcpackrat said:


> https://www.uber.com/drive/san-diego/vehicle-requirements/
> 
> *Minimum requirements*
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this, thank you.

Maybe this is another reason why people should stay far away from Neon colored cars. They're just soo ugly and attention seeking I've always assumed people who drive them are forced by circumstances & not choice. But then again, you cant help but wonder why would manufacturers produce them unless people are buying these cars by choice?? I just can't imagine.

I mean why would someone go into a dealership with 100s of cars and say "yep, I'll take that neon green 'bile' colored car outta your hands". Like why would you do that... when you can keep it classy. If it tells you anything, I feel the same way about nail polish. Keep it simple keep it classy. No problems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I haven't seen this, thank you.
> 
> Maybe this is another reason why people should stay far away from Neon colored cars. They're just soo ugly and attention seeking I've always assumed people who drive them are forced by circumstances & not choice. But then again, you cant help but wonder why would manufacturers produce them unless people are buying these cars by choice?? I just can't imagine.
> 
> I mean why would someone go into a dealership with 100s of cars and say "yep, I'll take that neon green 'bile' colored car outta your hands". Like why would you do that... when you can keep it classy. If it tells you anything, I feel the same way about nail polish. Keep it simple keep it classy. No problems.


Teal looks good.
The bright green camaro looks good.
I once owned a 76 bright yellow G.M.C. truck with 350 4 bolt main that would beat vettes of the same era . . .
Have even owned a few red pontiacs . . .


----------



## booyah760 (Feb 9, 2018)

Just to update, i took my vehicle to Express Tire and they completed my Uber inspection form. Nowhere on the form does it request color, just YMM. After submitting the form, Uber app still stuck in Onbording for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> < . . . >
> I mean why would someone go into a dealership with 100s of cars and say "yep, I'll take that neon green 'bile' colored car outta your hands".
> < . . . >


Maybe to make themselves more visible to other drivers. Interestingly, it's white that tops the list, especially at night.


----------

